# Just Installed Three Maxxair Vent Covers



## cooplash (Jun 10, 2007)

I just installed three MaxxAir vent covers yesterday. Here's a photo of two of them:










Installation was pretty simple. I used a foam boogie board to sit/kneel on while I worked so as not to hurt the top of the Outback.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Did you seal them? Looks like I can see under th flap a bit. Would want water to come in there.

Other then that...they look SWEET!!!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

That's a great mod! We did that one a while back and are happy we did


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Did you seal them? Looks like I can see under th flap a bit. Would want water to come in there.
> 
> Other then that...they look SWEET!!!


As per instructions they should not be sealed. I have had mine on for 2 plus years now and leave the vent open year round and have never had water get in. So it should not be a problem.


----------



## Husker92 (Feb 11, 2006)

Dito to camperandy!

Our are not sealed either and no leaks. That a great mod!!!!!!!!!

Happy Camping!


----------



## bridge bandit (Apr 29, 2006)

Looks good - I just installed 2 on our trailer, the instructions say nothing about sealing them. I used a peice of ply wood on top of the trailer. I'm a big guy and was careful about where I put the ply wood and my body. The next day we were camping and it pissed all night and the covers didn't leak. I was even paranoid and woke up once to check them and everything was good.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

cooplash....did you tint your skylight????


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

CamperAndy said:


> Did you seal them? Looks like I can see under th flap a bit. Would want water to come in there.
> 
> Other then that...they look SWEET!!!


As per instructions they should not be sealed. I have had mine on for 2 plus years now and leave the vent open year round and have never had water get in. So it should not be a problem.
[/quote]

+2

They look great! Good job!


----------



## Txcamper (Apr 3, 2006)

I agree with the others that they should not be sealed. They have to be mounted a little off the roof to prevent damage to the roof material.


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

cooplash said:


> I just installed three MaxxAir vent covers yesterday. Here's a photo of two of them:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Others have already replied, but I thought I'd point you to the installation diagram so you can see Zero-Leak brackets. You'll see that water can flow around the vent as normal, but can't get up and over the vent side wall.
[/quote]

I was always under the impression that these type of vent covers shouldn't be used on the fan vents....that there are special styles for that. 
Bob


----------



## fspieg (Jul 31, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Did you seal them? Looks like I can see under th flap a bit. Would want water to come in there.
> 
> Other then that...they look SWEET!!!


According to their instructions you don't seal the gap. The bracket's are mounted as low as you can to the top of the sealant around the vent. See the PLEASE NOTE http://www.maxxair.com/InstallationGuides/...nt/default.aspx


----------



## cooplash (Jun 10, 2007)

NDJollyMon said:


> cooplash....did you tint your skylight????


Nope. The shower skylight tinting came standard.


----------



## cooplash (Jun 10, 2007)

Eagleeyes said:


> I just installed three MaxxAir vent covers yesterday. Here's a photo of two of them:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Others have already replied, but I thought I'd point you to the installation diagram so you can see Zero-Leak brackets. You'll see that water can flow around the vent as normal, but can't get up and over the vent side wall.
[/quote]

I was always under the impression that these type of vent covers shouldn't be used on the fan vents....that there are special styles for that. 
Bob








[/quote]

Others might know better, but as far as I can tell, there was no mention about not using these on fan vents, especially the kind I have in the bathroom. There seems to be plenty of air flow capability to vent the bath. I know MaxxAir has lots of other kinds of kinds of vents and fans for other applications.


----------



## fspieg (Jul 31, 2006)

Eagleeyes said:


> I just installed three MaxxAir vent covers yesterday. Here's a photo of two of them:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Others have already replied, but I thought I'd point you to the installation diagram so you can see Zero-Leak brackets. You'll see that water can flow around the vent as normal, but can't get up and over the vent side wall.
[/quote]

I was always under the impression that these type of vent covers shouldn't be used on the fan vents....that there are special styles for that. 
Bob








[/quote]

They are not recommended to be used over high performance fans such as the fantastic. Nothing wrong with using it on a low output fan.


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

fspieg said:


> I just installed three MaxxAir vent covers yesterday. Here's a photo of two of them:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Others have already replied, but I thought I'd point you to the installation diagram so you can see Zero-Leak brackets. You'll see that water can flow around the vent as normal, but can't get up and over the vent side wall.
[/quote]

I was always under the impression that these type of vent covers shouldn't be used on the fan vents....that there are special styles for that. 
Bob








[/quote]

They are not recommended to be used over high performance fans such as the fantastic. Nothing wrong with using it on a low output fan.
[/quote]

OK..good to know.
Bob


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

I have them on my high output fan and it works fine so not sure why they say not to....

and yes you don't want to seal them becuase then the water that sometimnes gets in from the vents during hard hard rains can't drain out and soon you have yourself a BIG problem


----------



## fspieg (Jul 31, 2006)

Ghosty said:


> I have them on my high output fan and it works fine so not sure why they say not to....
> 
> and yes you don't want to seal them becuase then the water that sometimnes gets in from the vents during hard hard rains can't drain out and soon you have yourself a BIG problem


I can only suspect testing may have indicated a restriction when used with some HO fans. In addition maybe they just want to sell their larger more expensive covers. All I know is what it says here http://www.maxxair.com/faqDetail.aspx


----------



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

_Nice_ mod







We have 3 on our Outback - one is over the bathroom fan, and works great..We leave them open ALL the time - except when we are camping and in need of the A/C - and have yet (knock wood) had a leak of any type. Thanks for the post + the *pictures*


----------



## OB--One (Aug 1, 2007)

Nice mod cooplash, you will enjoy them. We have had them on three campers and if there is another camper in the future they will be on it as well. Also, we have had them on both the HO fan and the standard fan with no problems.

Tim


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

pjb2cool said:


> _Nice_ mod
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ditto, here.

But I have gotten some pine needles and tree park particles that worked their way inside the MaxAir vents during a horizontal rainstorm when we were at WDW Fort Wilderness, in early June this year. They are perched on top of the screen beneath the trailer vents, but beneath the MaxAir vent. I'll have to remove the inside trim and the screen to get rid of that stuff - but I'm going to wait until the end of the camping season so that I only have to do that once each year.

Mike


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Scoutr2 said:


> _Nice_ mod
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ditto, here.

But I have gotten some pine needles and tree park particles that worked their way inside the MaxAir vents during a horizontal rainstorm when we were at WDW Fort Wilderness, in early June this year. They are perched on top of the screen beneath the trailer vents, but beneath the MaxAir vent. I'll have to remove the inside trim and the screen to get rid of that stuff - but I'm going to wait until the end of the camping season so that I only have to do that once each year.

Mike
[/quote]

When i was Camping World the other day i saw some hinges that you buy that allows you to tip the Maxx-Aires sideway for cleaning... they were pretty inexpensive...


----------



## hkrace_fan (Jul 26, 2007)

We were delighted when we picked up our 23 KRS from the dealer that they had installed the Maxxair Vents for us at no additional charge and we hadn't even asked about it. So far, so good! We love that we can have the vents open with no rain issues.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Did you seal them? Looks like I can see under th flap a bit. Would want water to come in there.
> 
> Other then that...they look SWEET!!!


Per all the comments, I stand corrected. No sealing required.

Y-Guy did mine...I'm still learning stuff on this board everyday....Thanks guys!!


----------



## aircare (Mar 30, 2007)

Had Maxx air ventt covers on other trailer 16 years and no problem,also one on bath vent with fan.
One of the first things did to Outback,went with SMOKED this time.


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

justus said:


> Had Maxx air ventt covers on other trailer 16 years and no problem,also one on bath vent with fan.
> One of the first things did to Outback,went with SMOKED this time.


It looks like most of us use the vent covers....
Why don't RV manufacturers simply make them standard issue?
Bob


----------



## wateree (Jul 4, 2006)

cooplash said:


> cooplash....did you tint your skylight????


Nope. The shower skylight tinting came standard.
[/quote]

I have a 28frls with 2 skylights. The one over the lounge chairs has a retractable cover, but still gets very hot.
Have the one in the shower covered with a reflective windshield cover (velcro).
In the south the AC has a hard time keeping up with the heat.
My question is has anyone tried to tint the skylights?
Had one tinting guy tell me that it would not hold up???

Thanks for any help


----------



## ehammett (Jul 17, 2007)

My 5th wheel has the Maxxair covers and they look great but while I was at campingworld this weekend I saw they had the "Ramble" brand on sale for $14.99 each so I bought the last 2... I need one more, I wonder how long that sale is going on and it may be a headsup for anyone else interested.

I put them on in about an hour and now I leave them open all the time, it was nice going inside there this afternoon and it not baking like an oven or smelling like a "burn your nose new RV smell".


----------



## FZ1dave (Jul 10, 2007)

Put 3 on our 23krs as well. They are well worth the money.

Another must have are the vent cushions.


----------



## Spaulding (Jul 26, 2007)

I just put two Maxxair vents on today on my 31rqs. I put one on the bathroom and one on the kitchen area one (wasn't sure if I should put on on the master area and it is slanted downwards and was thinking htere is a greater chance of getting water in there)... It took me about 40 minutes to put both on, and that was because I am 250lbs and didn't want to be on the roof too long... Very happy with their appearance. Now to see how well they perform


----------



## reabreu (Sep 29, 2007)

Spaulding said:


> I just put two Maxxair vents on today on my 31rqs. I put one on the bathroom and one on the kitchen area one (wasn't sure if I should put on on the master area and it is slanted downwards and was thinking htere is a greater chance of getting water in there)... It took me about 40 minutes to put both on, and that was because I am 250lbs and didn't want to be on the roof too long... Very happy with their appearance. Now to see how well they perform


I am fairly new to the Camping/RV world. I am just curious as to the purpose of Maxxair vents.







Does it improve airflow? We are from Miami and Camp throughout Florida.


----------



## borntorv (Apr 13, 2004)

As Ghosty pointed out, Camping World has some brackets for the MaxxAir vent covers that are hinged and allow you to open the cover for cleaning.










I always ended up with leaves, sticks, etc. in the vent at the end of the season. With these new brackets it should be much easier to clean them out. I just installed three covers on our new rig and used the hinged brackets. The instructions indicate you can retrofit them on previously installed vent covers and use the same holes so no additional drilling is required. I know if I had my old OB I'd be putting these on.

Also, ditto to Bob. Why don't the manufacturers just put these covers on as a standard feature? Everybody should have them.

Greg


----------

